# Tankers



## marsat2 (Jun 20, 2005)

I did two three month trips on tankers. The Athelfoam (March to June 1956) and the El Mirlo (May to August 1957) Are there any old shipmates out there.


----------



## janbonde (Jun 19, 2005)

Is the EL mirlo a miss spell or did u Mean El Morro


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Jan,

I think that Jim, the El Mirlo means, but I'm not sure of course, I do have some old photos of both.


----------



## janbonde (Jun 19, 2005)

Hej Rudd takk skall du har


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Jan,

Heia Jan,

Var så god,inge tack(*))


----------



## marsat2 (Jun 20, 2005)

Hello RUUD, if you have pics of EL MIRLO I would like to have a copy. I was on her second last trip before going to the breakers yard. She was the oldest ship I ever sailed on, and the only one with focsle accomadation. It was an enjoyable experience just the same.

Regards and best wishes...... JIM


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Jim,

Here the El Mirlo, not the best quality, but as always said better than nothing;

Note: Don't know the source of this photo.


----------



## stan mayes (Jul 22, 2006)

EL MIRLO was in drydock in Antwerp and I was there in SAMPEP..The Master of EL MIRLO went home for Christmas and while he was away the Chief Steward wore his uniform ashore..Needless to say, he was sacked when the Captain returned and heard of it..
No names - but the Chief Steward was a good pal of mine...


----------

